
500,000 iPhones sold over the weekend - jcwentz
http://crave.cnet.com/8301-1_105-9738446-1.html
======
zach
Good news, everybody! Now you have to make sure your site works on another
platform!

But seriously, that really is good news. There are half a million people in
the US who are excited enough about good new technology to throw down some
serious cash as soon as it comes out.

Plus they all have the first phone with desktop-grade web browsing capability
on a great browser. They can be the core of the next great mobile app, which
doesn't need any carrier approval. Did I mention what a great demographic this
is for advertisers?

This is awesome.

~~~
spiralhead
"Good news, everybody! Now you have to make sure your site works on another
platform!"

The iPhone ships with Safari, doesn't it? So if you're app works on Safari it
should work on the iPhone

~~~
mattculbreth
No not really. Netvibes is a bit off as are things that work advanced
JavaScript. I'm sure they'll release some updates but it seems that it's got a
couple holes here and there.

~~~
spiralhead
The TV commercials gave me the impression that Google maps works. That's about
as advanced as javascript gets.

~~~
elq
it's not the browser based gmaps. it's a "native" app.

~~~
Tichy
Hm, that's cheating :-(

~~~
aston
Just like reencoding _select_ Youtube videos and calling it "Youtube" with
zero flash support.

------
far33d
Most people are lucky to innovate once in a lifetime. Steve-o has done it over
and over again.

\- original apple

\- macintosh

\- iPod / iTunes

\- os x mac

\- Pixar

\- iPhone

A big piece of innovation is knowing what people to trust, and he's definitely
been a good picker.

~~~
mattculbreth
Don't forget NeXT. I loved those things.

~~~
far33d
Next is wrapped up in the os x line item.

------
ph0rque
So Apple just made $0.25-0.3 billion in three days... not too shabby, I would
say.

------
gaborcselle
I do wonder what the revshare AT&T; \- Apple might be. What percentage of the
total $2040 price is Apple getting?

~~~
aston
Easy way out is that Apple gets the phone profit from sales in the Apple
store, plus AT&T;'s monthly/yearly/(customerly?) tax paid to Apple for the
privilege of being the only service, plus AT&T; probably buys the phones from
Apple. That leaves, for AT&T;, the subscription fees, and maybe a little
profit from phones sold in store?

------
mynameishere
I can't wrap my head around the price. I'd seriously rather blow 600 dollars
on a bottle of wine. At least it would be a _real_ status symbol.

~~~
staunch
\+ Video player for my commute and travel ($250+).

\+ WiFi device for remote admin/reading news ($300+).

\+ A good phone that doesn't crash ($200+).

It's the best available option in the three categories I actually want. It's a
good deal if you use its features and probably a bad deal otherwise.

~~~
Tichy
We don't know yet that it doesn't crash, or do we? Here's waiting for Rev
2.0...

